# Some Images of my Ishies!



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I made this up quiet a while ago of my female, Isha. Hope you enjoy them!


























[/list]


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Those are very nice! You're really good at that!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lovely!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Have you ever considered being a graphic designer or an artist? You'd do GRREEAAATT! Those are absoltely beautiful! If only my artist fiance could make images/edit images that I'd be interested in. :roll: Hes an artist and a graphic designer, and he has yet to impress me lol


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Aonir: I am both a photographer and graphic designer for many a year now. 

Perhaps your fiance's style just clashes with what you like.
Some things are hard for me to look at, and want to keep for my own collection, but at least I can apprechiate all the hard work that did go into the creation of said image.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Those pictures are excellent. How did you make them?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

You use the watercolour filter on the second one? Looks too detailled for that filter, but it looks like an arcylic painting. I'm a graphic artist too btw... hehe

I have a painting I have yet to finish in my pic profile too.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I honestly don't even remember what I used, I made these pix many months ago.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

They are quite uniquie and lovely.


----------

